# A. calvus black - "bloat" or what ?



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi there

I have a A. Calvus black group (W/C) and one of them have been looking like it got bloat, tho I know it's not common for the spiecies im pretty shure they or some of them got something in there digestion system.

The largest caqlvus in my group have been bloated around the stomach and been ****ting loong white stringy poo, so I desided to treat them with metronidazol (400 mg per 100 L)

Shortly after the meds where introduced the fish im talking about took a huge dump (black and thick - like a plecos poo but uneven and lumpy)

Today I got up and I see this ??????

Anyone got a qualifyed tip or guess about this white "lump" or ball hanging from the arsh of the fish.










I hope the picture is clear enough to show, it's hideing alot and isnt easy to shoot-

Any help will be much apriciated ! :thumb:

Tank size 250 L /66 gal
Fish: Altolamprologus compressiceps "white pearl" "Moliro" W/C and Lepidiolamprologus bulengeri. (bulengeri's are breedin and are very happy)

The tank have been running 3 months atleast, I cycled the tank a week without fish and added 6 bulengeris. About a week later the A. calvus black was introduced into the tank.

Cl2 = 0 --- pH = 7.6 - 8.0 ---

KH = 10 d, --- GH = 8-16 d ---

No2 = 0, --- No3= 0-10 ---

I have no NH3/4 tests, but my guess is it's around 0!

They are fed cichlid flakes, and a bunch of different frozen foods. Food I have been useing for years, brain shrimp, mysis, daphnis, red, black and white mosquito larvas.

Water changes aprox 30 % once or twice a week, twice a week the past month.

I have no clorine in my tap, so no water conditioner is needed.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Is this a female or a male fish. I have seen a constipated female fish expell a bunch of eggs possibly due to abdominal pressure. Otherwise it could be what was causing the problem possibly a piece of gravel or rock abcessed in abdomen. Try a little Epsom salt in the water along with continuing the medication.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

They are unsexed - size id say it's male coz it's 1 of 2 big once. But on the other hand, they are not fully grown and they might just be older then the others. It's W/C so it's hard to say what age they are, but again the big once are big enough to be sexual mature.

I was thinking a egg too at first, then I read they lay 50-200 eggs. So thats a pretty big egg if they contain just 50 of them, it would look more bloated then it do i guess ???

I will see if I can find some epsom salt tomorrow, the LFS here don't sell it. He wanted me to buy reef salt, coz thats what he uses - dunno if that will do the same. Tho im shure epsom will be cheaper, then sea salts.

Thanx for youre reply


----------

